# Need to know???



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I need to know if I will still be welcomed here as there has been some fingers pointed and I am starting to feel unconfortable with anyone talking behind my back or about me.
If they have something say and know this as a fact not hear say then so be it. I try hard not to get involved in people's business and give helpful advice but it looks like it bit me in the butt. I am an adult and have my faults (who doesn't) I tend to say what I think good or bad (honesty). I have been part of this forum for a couple of months and have got to know some great and wonderful people on here and also not so but of course I always brush them off and say "they must be having a bad day" ok with that said I am sorry everyone had got to see or read a conflict here between Kitty and Jessica.
I promise not too say or help anyone looking for a dog or puppy anymore as then if things go wrong for whatever reason it looks bad on me (not sure how as I only gave info of what I have heard or know about them and their website) I do not give out emails or personal information.....
But if you all think I should go because of this then I will.. I wanted to stay out of the whole thing but as they had problems they came to me and as a nice person I didn't say go screw yourself its not my deal, I simply tried to calm both of them down and give good advice and for this I learned another lesson not to be involved AT ALL (including to help someone). I am a forgiving person and try to be nice to everyone I meet.

I don't want drama so please let me know if you wish me to leave or stay. I will not stay at a place I don't feel welcomed anymore.
Thank you for listening and letting me vent.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

What's done is done, and I don't feel any grudges should be held, only lessons learned. 

If it matters, I would love for you to stay and continue sharing your knowledge!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

i agree , you should stay , we all have opinions and we should all say what we really feel and think even tho we all wont agree , i dont know what went on but really hope you decide to stay . it would be a shame if u left us  hope you are ok


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can only speak for myself, but I have never personally seen you be rude to anyone here. If giving an honest opinion makes you a bad person, then that would mean we were all bad. :lol: An open public forum is a place that you won’t always see eye to eye with everyone, but knowing how to be respectful to everyone’s views is all anyone can ask for. 

As for the whole thing with Kitty and Jessica, honestly, friends or not, it’s best to stay neutral as much as you can. It has happened here before, and will happen again, when you get involved, it can turn ugly. We can all learn from that. 

I think the thread about shipping went off because people were answering and giving advice to the best of their knowledge, by what was offered for everyone to read. Not anything personal against Jessica, even though it may have seemed that way. 

I do not recommend giving out breeder referrals, for this simple reason. If the transaction doesn’t work out, it almost always falls on the person that gave out the referral. Probably not fair, but it happens every time. Even if it does work out, and the person runs into problems with the pup, you still feel like you are being held responsible in some ways. 

We can all give our opinions on the topic, but what matters most is that Kitty and Jessica come to some kind of resolution. I do wish them both the best. 

In ending, I think this is Kitty & Jessica’s beef, and that you shouldn’t feel you have to leave. We all want to help, but unfortunately it really has nothing to do with any of us. So pull up a chair and get comfy.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cynthia Dont leave cause of the Tread that was posted. That subject is closed. I am sorry you feel the way you do. I came on here cause you told me its really fun and the people are great. If you leave I will to. You are a dear friend of mind and didnt mean to put you in the middle of anythings. I was only venting to you. I was not asking for you to back me up or be on my side. Some time use adult need to vent. But that Thread is close now. So lets move on and take this as a learning tool and just be open and honest to people and be kind.

Love you dearly as a friend Cynthia.....


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I have never personally seen you be rude to anyone here. If giving an honest opinion makes you a bad person, then that would mean we were all bad. :lol: An open public forum is a place that you won’t always see eye to eye with everyone, but knowing how to be respectful to everyone’s views is all anyone can ask for.
> 
> As for the whole thing with Kitty and Jessica, honestly, friends or not, it’s best to stay neutral as much as you can. It has happened here before, and will happen again, when you get involved, it can turn ugly. We can all learn from that.
> 
> ...


I have to say this was well said. As I said on the Thread was its no one else business...i and i know other have help to the best they could on shipping...but shipping to Canada is way different than i have ever shipped before. I dont point finger to Cynthia if this buyer(Kitty) dont go as plan. I just hope the best for the buyer and they find what they are truly looking for. Than I am on the hunt to find a great home for the pup again.

As that said i would love to stay and I would truly love Cynthia to stay as she is the reason I came in to this forum...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree, its nothing to hold against you...they should have had their discussion elsewhere IMO.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I agree, its nothing to hold against you...they should have had their discussion elsewhere IMO.


I have to agree with you. it was not nice of the business being put on the forum for other to read. I wanted to say sorry that I brought the business to the forum....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you stay, I enjoy your posts and you are a wealth of good information. Emotions ran high and IMO should have been worked out in private, but what's done is done and let's move on.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to know if I will still be welcomed here as there has been some fingers pointed and I am starting to feel unconfortable with anyone talking behind my back or about me.

*I think this sounds a little paranoid to be honest, why would anyone be talking about you? yes you did bring Jessica into the thread I had about shipping and it did create a problem as you can see, but I still cannot understand why you think anyone would be talking about you. I think most of us here are busy and have outside lives ( I sure do!) *

If they have something say and know this as a fact not hear say then so be it. I try hard not to get involved in people's business and give helpful advice but it looks like it bit me in the butt.

*You are correct, you should not have told Jessica about the thread under the context that people were saying things about her (which was what you said to me in PM) this was NOT the case.. I wanted good accurate experience based information on shipping dogs.. PERIOD! When you and Jessica came on the thread you turned it into something it never needed to be.* 

I promise not too say or help anyone looking for a dog or puppy anymore as then if things go wrong for whatever reason it looks bad on me (not sure how as I only gave info of what I have heard or know about them and their website) I do not give out emails or personal information.....

*I never expected it to be an issue either, and I assumed by taking another forum members recommendation it would be more sound than randomly picking someone off the internet or a breed directory, we live and learn*


But if you all think I should go because of this then I will.. FYI Jessica was a member of this forum weeks before being in contact with Kitty so she did not come on here to start anything but if you look back at the thread those pages you will see a lot being said about the breeder(Jessica) that wasn't nice or informational as Kitty was asking. 

*I think your question is about you right? so I don't think you should be worried about Jessica, she can post to her own defense as we all saw  I think the main issue is you should have never gotten involved in my thread yesterday with Jessica, I had zero intentions to name who I was dealing with and nobody not one single person said anything negative or called anyone a name before either of you came onto the thread*


I wanted to stay out of the whole thing but as they had problems they came to me and as a nice person I didn't say go screw yourself its not my deal, I simply tried to calm both of them down and give good advice and for this I learned another lesson not to be involved AT ALL (including to help someone). I am a forgiving person and try to be nice to everyone I meet.

*I came to you initially because you were the person who had put me in touch with her and you claimed to be very good friends with her, you told me that is how she is with people and that you are used to it*

I don't want drama so please let me know if you wish me to leave or stay. I will not stay at a place I don't feel welcomed anymore.
Thank you for listening and letting me vent.

*I don't think anyone wants drama, I think if you stay or go is really up to you, nobody can make that choice for you side note a thread like this is a bit dramatic however.*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cynthia - I hope you stay! I always read your posts and feel like you have a lot to contribute. You always seem fair and see both sides of a discussion and I appreciate that. I would miss you if you left. I think you should stay.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

BrodysMom

I beleive she will stay. Her and I dont do drama and we stick up for each other. She saw that something was being talked about. 

so Cynthia YOU have tons of friend here dont leave just because of one person.(not pointing fingers)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I had to sign in when I saw this - please don't go Cynthia  I read the other thread and there is nothing against you, in my opinion!
First of all - I enjoy your posts, and second, I would hate to miss seeing little star Cali gaining her champion tittle


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have to say i think this thread is a little much too, and not needed.
It is kinda keeping all the drama going even though that other thread has been closed.
Kitty's thread is over now, and a line needs to be drawn under it.
But since you asked here is my take on it for what it is worth.......

I did think that you shouldnt have got involved and that the breeder came off rude too, sorry but that is how it seemed to me.
It's good to stick up for friends yes, but just because you are used to someone being blunt with you doesnt mean everyone else is, or that they need to be either.
I wouldnt take it in the real world and i wouldnt take it here either.

It is really a personal choice whether someones stays or goes too, but i dont think that should even come into it.
Folk will not always agree with you on a public forum, such is life.
It isnt the end of the world though.
I dont let anyone make me feel i need to go, but that is just me.
I think it was a shame Kitty's thread got so much drama in the end too.
She wasnt exactly asking anything out of the ordinary in it, and had every right to ask questions, here and to the breeder.
Hopefully a lesson was learned here by all anyway.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Cynthia, just so you know, not everyone reads every thread... 
Not sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes people take things other say personally when it wasn't meant to be personal & I love to share my experience & opinions & have been disaggreed with, but that's o.k. That's why I like it here. We're all different with different views & ideas. If you enjoy this forum, stay. You shouldn't be afraid to voice your opinion, no one should as long as it doesn't hurt someone intentionally. That's just how I feel.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone I just was stressed today with all this and didn't understand why I was being pointed out or yelled at by kitty because I commented on her thread which I thought I had a right to do so up til now! All I wanted to tell Kitty and have tried many times I am sorry that her and Jessica are having/had problems but I could not control that and you kept involving me 

I have been the bigger man before and will be again: *Kitty I am truly sorry this has happened...I will not involve myself again in breeder referral or for advice on these type of issues again! Kitty can we get pass this? I don't have a problem you and wish we can continue on our way weather friends or not... *


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> I have to say i think this thread is a little much too, and not needed.
> It is kinda keeping all the drama going even though that other thread has been closed. *"Yes I am a little stressed today"*
> Kitty's thread is over now, and a line needs to be drawn under it.
> But since you asked here is my take on it for what it is worth.......
> ...


I don't want argue I want to clarify that's it because this will bug me if I don't get it off my chest, so thank you AGAIN for letting me VENT as I said in my original post. Thank you for your opinion and I know I learned a lesson.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I wouldnt like to see any member leave over what happened. We are a diverse community with a lot of opinions, but to me thats what makes this forum such a great resource for chi owners! I also hope that what happened doesnt stop people from giving breeder referrals in the future-they can be so helpful when trying to find the right puppy, and more than that, I think great breeders deserve to have great word of mouth. 
I stopped contributing to the other thread last night because I was uncomfortable with the direction it had taken. Since it still seems to be an issue I would like to weigh in...I dont think it was fair that Kitty was confronted in that manner. She had every right to turn to this forum when she had questions and concerns about the way the shipping was being handled. To me it was clear that her primary concern all along was for the PUPPY and his comfort and safety, and it was not her intention to make anyone look bad or to start a dialogue about the quality of the breeder. As someone who has lived in both the US and Canada and who has brought pets with me across that border both by air and by car, it seemed obvious to me that a better flight could be found to minimize the pup's travel time- and doing so would be in the puppy's best interest. That was all that I was trying to communicate in my response to that thread, it was not to criticize the breeder, merely the flight! In my opinion, if the breeder or you was upset by the thread, it would have been preferable and more appropriate to discuss any concerns with her privately, rather than to confront her publicly- and this whole situation could have been avoided.
But again, I hope you dont decide to leave! I think there was a lot of misunderstanding and miscommunication contributing to yesterdays drama, but theres no reason we cant leave that in the past and move on.
Im sure you have a lot to contribute to the forum. If we all agreed all the time, this forum wouldnt really be all that helpful or useful anyway! Id hate to miss out on your perspective and experience in the future because of one incident in the past. I think this will all blow over and when it does youll be happy you stayed (I hope!)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm with jerry's mom..I don't know what the drama is about, i must have missed some posts/info. I am not even going to go back to see, because it's not something I care about. I for one would like you to stay. You provide alot of info for alot of people here.  And you are a nice person!! 
This is a great forum and everyone on here is awesome!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i also feel you should stay  , i like reading your posts .


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you I don't want anyone or myself to be unconfotable talking on here this is why I asked if I should leave. I was in the middle of something that I had no control over and it shocked me to the end result. I like this forum and the people on here I have fun watching the pictures and videos of everyones chihuahuas or not chis. 
well like said above I won't be giving out breeders links, websites or whats available because what I might think is a good breeder or person doesn't mean another person will too. so I think this will be best as some of you know I am part of groups and know many breeders all over but do I know them personaly no a handful yes, so I thought I was being helpful but saw I wasn't after all this. I am sorry you all got dragged in this mess....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jessicao32 said:


> BrodysMom
> 
> I beleive she will stay. Her and I dont do drama and we stick up for each other. She saw that something was being talked about.
> 
> so Cynthia YOU have tons of friend here dont leave just because of one person.(not pointing fingers)


i was...so not gonna comment on this....but i had an urge to...just like when u have to urge to poop really bad after having a fiesta dinner with hottamales.. this was just one of those....im sure others wanted to too...so i'll be happy to do so. just this one remark...

obviously u were pointing fingers at kitty....1 person...if no one got that 1 person remark they mustve either been high or not reading the posts...personally i think that's messed up

end of transmission before this thread closes....*BEEP*!

p.s: to cynthia: please dont leave, this may have been part of ur battle but certainly not ur war at all...its silly for you to even think people are bashing on you when they are not. they are most likely talking about someone else "not pointing fingers" to the person who wont give a refund back to a "didn'tjustgive100fordepositthruwesternunion" to a certain feline here :foxes15: now i've heard it all...


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I think no-one should leave because of the other thread,this is a forum with lots of different people all with differing opinions and that is what i love about it.From feeding raw to dry food,vaccinations to holistic treatment we all have our own opinion and i like the fact that i can get different views about the same thing as it helps to inform and educate me so that i can do what i feel is best for me and my little girl.
Also kitty I probably would of done the same thing with starting the thread had i been in your situation as this is a lifetime commitment and i have also had some problems before i got my little girl now.We all want to be as well informed as possible when buying any animal and it adds to the excitement of getting the pup.I know a few abrupt speaking people which others may find rude though they don't mean to be it's just the way they are but if i felt disrespected by someone i was buying something from then i would not continue dealing with them.Your suppose to feel excited and happy by this not feel stressed so please contiune to look as your perfect little pup is still out there waiting for you to find them.love to all.xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the urge to poop like pidge!!!!

Frankly I find this thread quite childish. You're all grown women... The last thread got out of hand and beyond a joke!! It was rude and I for one took offense to it. All kitty wanted was experiences on shipping and it turned into a turf war!!!

Jessica I don't know you but I found your posts in that thread quite rude and uneccesarry. You and Cynthia may well stick up for each other but this is not a school playground!! No one was named in that thread until you came along!! I had no idea what was going on ad only looked into it again as I wanted to see if kitty had found a solution

Cynthia I'm out spoken at times and have v strong opinions on things, I think it should have been left and just carried on like nothing happened. I believe everyone on this forum has something to give whether it be knowledge or humour, you don't know these people so seriously don't worry about what other people think of you! 

Sometimes things should stay private


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Sara i like your style.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

You know, I read the entire other thread and frankly, didn't find anyone really rude on it. I didn't find Jessica rude at all. It sounded more to me like one big "cluster...." and that communication went down the drain and emotions got the best of all. Everyone says that no names were named until she came on the thread and while that's true, imagine if you saw the discussion and you were the other party. I would like to think I'm above all of this sort of thing, but it would bother me and I might post to defend whatever my position is. In the end, nobody except the two involved really knows what went on and it is unfortunate that it got aired publicly. But I wouldn't leave a board because of one tiff. So, I think everyone should stay and just sing Kumbaya.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

tricializ said:


> You know, I read the entire other thread and frankly, didn't find anyone really rude on it. I didn't find Jessica rude at all. It sounded more to me like one big "cluster...." and that communication went down the drain and emotions got the best of all. Everyone says that no names were named until she came on the thread and while that's true, imagine if you saw the discussion and you were the other party. I would like to think I'm above all of this sort of thing, but it would bother me and I might post to defend whatever my position is. In the end, nobody except the two involved really knows what went on and it is unfortunate that it got aired publicly. But I wouldn't leave a board because of one tiff. So, I think everyone should stay and just sing Kumbaya.


Dont think kumbaya lol ur so silly is necessary in this round as bashed as this sounds. A breeder or once upon a time breeder should give deposit money back if things didnt go as planned. Thats the right way of doing business...seriously. there was rudeness all around that thread but masked in a way just like peoples personalities that go from good to fake when not pleased. Sheesh! This is just ridiculous and makes me think why ppl do gi for pet store pups as they are easier than all this nonsense


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

tricializ said:


> You know, I read the entire other thread and frankly, didn't find anyone really rude on it. I didn't find Jessica rude at all. It sounded more to me like one big "cluster...." and that communication went down the drain and emotions got the best of all. Everyone says that no names were named until she came on the thread and while that's true, imagine if you saw the discussion and you were the other party. I would like to think I'm above all of this sort of thing, but it would bother me and I might post to defend whatever my position is. In the end, nobody except the two involved really knows what went on and it is unfortunate that it got aired publicly. But I wouldn't leave a board because of one tiff. So, I think everyone should stay and just sing Kumbaya.


I wanted to say THANK YOU...I personality think the selling/buying business should have not been aired...But it was and things got out of hand. I have said my sorry to everyone here and more. No one is leaving.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jessicao32 said:


> I wanted to say THANK YOU...I personality think the selling/buying business should have not been aired...But it was and things got out of hand. I have said my sorry to everyone here and more. No one is leaving.


Are you giving Kitty her deposit back?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

No she is not Tracy


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Dont think kumbaya lol ur so silly is necessary in this round as bashed as this sounds. A breeder or once upon a time breeder should give deposit money back if things didnt go as planned. Thats the right way of doing business...seriously. there was rudeness all around that thread but masked in a way just like peoples personalities that go from good to fake when not pleased. Sheesh! This is just ridiculous and makes me think why ppl do gi for pet store pups as they are easier than all this nonsense


i wanted to let you know any breeder will not refund a deposit as they are non-refundable. It dont matter if i was the breeder to i closed my doors. Their are alot of breeders who dont refund a deposit. a deposit is to hold the animal until the person can make the rest of the payment . Once the person has picked to not go any futher in the sell. they lose their deposit. Alot pet store that have animals come from puppy mills. NO good breeder would sell their animal to a pet store.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> No she is not Tracy


I feel so sorry for u. Cuz to her it may just be just 100 measly bills but to u its a world full of happiness for the next pup....sigh


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you giving Kitty her deposit back?


They Business between Kitty and I should and I wish Not to air it here but since she answer it. On her other Thread she and her Husband back out...

This is from that thread "I've had some recent developments happen and as a result my husband and I have decided not to pursue Dusti."

By this is shows that she has pick to not pursue..So she has back out of the sale.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's ok Pidge, I have stayed really cool headed through all of this, she is not worth it.
She is trash.. there I said it.

Cannot even spell, or use proper grammar and now she is all over this forum like perfume on a cheap hooker. Makes no difference to me.
Actions speak louder than any written word.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I think we're getting back into the TMI zone again.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

KittyD said:


> all over this forum like perfume on a cheap hooker.


 This is hilarious!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> I think we're getting back into the TMI zone again.


That's what Jessica does best :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> I think we're getting back into the TMI zone again.


Lolllll another closed thread i can smell it now. No ones ever gona set this right and people who have only read the threads dont know the real deal...like i do and a couple others. Theres just too muchhhh juat for one pup...gosh


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe a business between two or whom ever should not have gone on this forum.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

This was not my question of my thread and i have pm"d kitty about this and i hoped we could all get pass this and leave kitty to deal with her personal dessicisons. This should not be disscused here and only in private. I agree she has right to ask what ever questions on her own thread but once they are not questions or real answers then all it is like kids bickering. 
Admin's please close this thread!!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

*******


*******


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I think this whole thread is descending into personal attacks. 

Personal business between a buyer and seller should stay between them. It's none of our business whether or not a deposit was refunded. They had an agreement between them and none of us were part of it. It must have been agreeable at one point as both of them pursued it until it no longer worked then it was terminated. If the deposit was said, up front, to be non-refundable I don't see what the big deal is. Both parties knew about that and went into this deal with eyes open. 

When I bought my last pup I paid a $100 non-refundable deposit. I paid that knowing that if the pups turned out to be unsuitable to my needs I would either lose my deposit or that it could be applied to a future litter if I wanted but I would not get it back. If I had found a pup elsewhere I would not have been shocked at the breeder keeping the money as I knew it was non-refundable!

Just let this go and both people go about their business! I for sure don't get along with everyone here and I find some people just rub me the wrong way. I try not to reply to them and when they make nasty comments or PMs to me I ignore them, as hard as that may be. 

Move on.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i love it!
In before the lock. haha!

Kitty dont sweat this crap anymore, so not worth your time.
Folk will try to make themselves look good no matter what.

You pup is out there waiting for you and wont be such a nightmare!!
It should be a happy occasion not a headache from the start.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> If the deposit was said, up front, to be non-refundable I don't see what the big deal is. Both parties knew about that and went into this deal with eyes open.


This was never stated and the reason the transaction fell through was shipping issues on her end.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> I think this whole thread is descending into personal attacks.
> 
> Personal business between a buyer and seller should stay between them. It's none of our business whether or not a deposit was refunded. They had an agreement between them and none of us were part of it. It must have been agreeable at one point as both of them pursued it until it no longer worked then it was terminated. If the deposit was said, up front, to be non-refundable I don't see what the big deal is. Both parties knew about that and went into this deal with eyes open.
> 
> ...


Well, Said!!!

i wanted to add saying hurtful words and others jumping in does not matter you look good. It look childish...


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

KittyD said:


> This was never stated and the reason the transaction fell through was shipping issues on her end.


Like it was state the business between us is to be off here...and the shipping was down right. I just didnt know about Customs in Canada. Which i have nothing to do with.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Terri said:


> Folk will try to make themselves look good no matter what


I have learned this yes.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

personal matter needs to stop as ppl dont want to hear it i have to agree on that


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> Like it was state the business between us is to be off here...and the shipping was down right. I just didnt know about Customs in Canada. Which i have nothing to do with.


Sadly you brought all the business on the forum.
You can say whatever you like or want Jessica I have all the proof.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol this thread is like christmas in september for many reasons. Hooozah until it gets closed!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol this thread is like christmas in september for many reasons. Hooozah until it gets closed!


Naughty Pidge! :lol:


----------

